# No sé si pueda/puedo



## Zanahoria

Hola!

_"No sé si pueda"_ se llama una canción

Es correcto??

Es que pensé que después de "_no sé si..."_ sigue indicativo...

O sea; _"No sé si puedo..."_


Gracias de antemano!


----------



## slazenger14

Zanahoria said:


> Hola!
> 
> _"No sé si pueda"_  se llama una canción
> 
> Es correcto??
> 
> Es que pensé que después de "_no sé si..."_ sigue indicativo...
> 
> O sea; _"No sé si puedo..."_
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Pinairun

Confirmo la respuesta de_ slazenger14,_ pero creo que en México utilizan el subjuntivo después de _no sé si._ Al menos  a menudo se ve en este foro escrito así por participantes mexicanos.

¿El autor de la canción es de ese país quizá?


----------



## Zanahoria

Gracias por las respuestas...

El cantante se llama Fonseca y es de Puerto Rico.

En google:

"No sé si pueda" = 4,890,000 hits

"No sé si puedo" = 4,400,000 hits

O sea, hay más construcciones con subjuntivo en internet...


Quizá subjuntivo en Latinoamérica y indicativo en España?


----------



## Peterdg

Zanahoria said:


> Gracias por las respuestas...
> 
> El cantante se llama Fonseca y es de Puerto Rico.
> 
> En google:
> 
> "No sé si pueda" = 4,890,000 hits
> 
> "No sé si puedo" = 4,400,000 hits
> 
> O sea, hay más construcciones con subjuntivo en internet...
> 
> 
> Quizá subjuntivo en Latinoamérica y indicativo en España?


Sí, es eso. En España, el "si" partitivo (término que utiliza María Moliner) va seguido de un indicativo mientras en América latina también se utiliza el subjuntivo.


----------



## Pinairun

Zanahoria said:


> O sea, hay más construcciones con subjuntivo en internet...
> ¿Quizá subjuntivo en Latinoamérica e indicativo en España?


 



> O sea, hay más construcciones con subjuntivo en internet...


 Pero esto no...

Y no podemos generalizar. Quizá no usen el subjuntivo en toda Latinoamérica. 
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> Y no podemos generalizar. Quizá no usen el subjuntivo en toda Latinoamérica.
> Saludos


 
Tienes razón. No sé en qué partes de América Latina se utiliza con subjuntivo. Una de las gramáticas que tengo, sólo dice que en España sonaría "raro" con subjuntivo pero que en América Latina se utiliza a menudo.


----------



## alebeau

No sé si _puedo_ . . . = I don't know _if_ I can . . . 

No sé si _pueda_ . . . = I don't know _whether (or not) _ I can . . . 

Keep in mind that 'pueda' emphasizes more doubt in Spanish as 'whether' emphasizes more doubt in English.

Hope this helps,

--AL


----------



## slazenger14

-No sé si pudiera 
-No sé si puedo 
-No sé si pueda


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo uso, y soy español, _no sé si pueda_ sin ningún problema. Con el _subjuntivo_ expreso más la _poca probabilidad_ de ese poder, o remarco que el _poder depende de mi voluntad_ (nada que ver con Nietzsche). No uso _no sé si pudiera_, pero sí _no sé si podría_.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Zanahoria said:


> Hola!
> 
> _"No sé si pueda"_ se llama una canción
> 
> Es correcto??
> 
> Es que pensé que después de "_no sé si..."_ sigue indicativo...
> 
> O sea; _"No sé si puedo..."_
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Para mí va con subjuntivo. Como no sé, tengo la duda de poder hacer algo. Es como decir "no creo que pueda." En cambio, si tengo certeza, uso el indicativo: Creo que puedo. Sé que puedo.
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

He buscado un poco en el foro. Hay varios hilos que a mí me parecen corroborar que en España no se utiliza "no sé si + subjuntivo".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1469350
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1480425
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1664117
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5138300&postcount=6
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=761525
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=761525


----------



## XiaoRoel

Peterdg:
Hazme caso. Sí se usa, depende del idiolecto personal y del local y del nivel cultural del hablante.
Repasaré, cuando tenga tiempo, esos hilos, pero mucho me temo que haya opiniones de hablantes capitalinos (Madrid) donde, por ser una ciudad de aluvión, la gente pierde sus rasgos pecuiares para establecer una _koiné_ empobrecida.


----------



## flljob

No sé si pueda tiene un valor de futuro. No sé si pueda ir mañana. No sé si pueda pasar el examen. No sé si pase el examen. En este caso, en España se usa el futuro. No sé si podré ir mañana, etc.


----------



## Juan Nadie

No soy capitalino y «no sé si pueda» no recuerdo haberlo oído antes (y me suena mal).

«No creo que pueda» sí, pero ya no tiene el si delante.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Ambos son correctos y bien comunes.


----------



## slazenger14

Recién aprendí algo nuevo. No sabía ni creía que fuera posible usar el subjuntivo de presente después de la conjunción "si".


----------



## sna

XiaoRoel said:


> Peterdg:
> Sí se usa, depende del idiolecto personal y del local y *del nivel cultural del hablante*.


 
???¿?
¿Podrías explicar esto del nivel cultural?

A mí me suena fatal "No sé si pueda" y no soy de la capital, soy de Barcelona.
Que se dice en algún sitio, pues muy bien. Pero no encaja con mi forma de usar el subjuntivo.
Cuando yo digo "no sé si puedo ir a Madrid" existe la duda de si iré o yo. Pero en lo que no hay duda es que *yo no lo sé*, por eso uso el idicativo.


----------



## flljob

sna said:


> ???¿?
> ¿Podrías explicar esto del nivel cultural?
> 
> A mí me suena fatal "No sé si pueda" y no soy de la capital, soy de Barcelona.
> Que se dice en algún sitio, pues muy bien. Pero no encaja con mi forma de usar el subjuntivo.
> Cuando yo digo "no sé si puedo ir a Madrid" existe la duda de si iré o yo. Pero en lo que no hay duda es que *yo no lo sé*, por eso uso el idicativo.



Para los que abominan del uso del subjuntivo:

Antonio de Guevara:
No sé cómo lo diga, ni sé cómo lo escriba esto que quiero decir

Benito Jerónimo de Feijoo:
… no sé qué fruto importante se saque, sino es que sea por accidente

Alfonso de Valdés:
Ahora yo no sé qué fruto pueda venir a la cristiandad de una tan abominable osadía y desacatamiento.

Calderón de la Barca:
Que la guardes te encargo, porque aunque yo no sé qué secreto alcance, sé que esta dorada espada encierra misterios grandes…

Saavedra Fajardo:
No sé si me atreva a decir que fueran los imperios perpetuos…

Duque de Rivas:
No sé qué pueda impedirlo...

Carlo Borromeo (carta a fray Luis de Granada)
… no sé que alcance nuestro siglo hombre tan benemérito de la Santa Iglesia, ni a quien más obligación se tenga…

Fray Luis de Granada:
Y no sé qué espuela sea más aguda, que decirles ser esta omisión y negligencia suya…

Además de Cervantes.


----------



## sna

Vaya con la palabrita ... "abominan"

Pero si yo no digo que esté mal. Ha quedado claro que hay lugares en los que se usa y a mi esto me parece perfecto.
Lo que no me gusta es que se diga que no usar el subjuntivo en estas construcciones sea cuestiones de "niveles culturales". Yo he explicado por qué me suena raro. Que a otros no, pues perfecto.

Edit:
Por cierto, alguien con menos de tres siglos hubiera estado mejor.
Todas esas citas suenan tan _old fashioned_

Sin acritud eh?!


----------



## Peterdg

Aquí se trata de la construcción "no sé *si *+ subjuntivo" *en España*.

En tus ejemplos, sólo la cita de Fajardo se aplica al caso. Y este señor vivió en el siglo 16/17.


----------



## flljob

¿Solo a Fajardo? 

Antonio de Guevara. Franciscano, cántabro.No sé cómo lo diga, ni sé cómo lo escriba esto que quiero decir
Benito Jerónimo de Feijoo. Gallego, muerto en Oviedo.
Alfonso de Valdés. Paisano de fray Luis de León y secretario de Carlos V.
Calderón de la Barca. Madrileño.
Saavedra Fajardo. No sé.
Duque de Rivas. Paisano de Góngora.
Carlo Borromeo. Italiano del siglo XVI
Fray Luis de Granada. Hasta en el nombre se le nota lo andaluz.
Cervantes. Alcalá.

Sé que el  más moderno es Feijoo. En otro hilo se hizo referencia a un lingüista contemporáneo español, Porto Dapena.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> ¿Solo a Fajardo?
> 
> Antonio de Guevara. Franciscano, cántabro.No sé cómo lo diga, ni sé cómo lo escriba esto que quiero decir
> Benito Jerónimo de Feijoo. Gallego, muerto en Oviedo.
> Alfonso de Valdés. Paisano de fray Luis de León y secretario de Carlos V.
> Calderón de la Barca. Madrileño.
> Saavedra Fajardo. No sé.
> Duque de Rivas. Paisano de Góngora.
> Carlo Borromeo. Italiano del siglo XVI
> Fray Luis de Granada. Hasta en el nombre se le nota lo andaluz.
> Cervantes. Alcalá.
> 
> Sé que el más moderno es Feijoo. En otro hilo se hizo referencia a un lingüista contemporáneo español, Porto Dapena.


flljob,

No hacía referencia al origen de los autores, sino a la construcción gramatical de las demás citas. La cita de Fajardo es la única en tu lista que utiliza la construcción "no sé *si* + subjuntivo"

Además, no pretendo decir que sea incorrecto, sólo que *en España* el uso de "no sé si + subjuntivo" es raro.


----------



## flljob

Bueno, aquí es donde entra nuestra capacidad de abstracción.

Si cambias _No sé que pueda impedirlo_ a _No sé si pueda impedirlo_ se cambia el sentido, pero no veo por qué la primera sería correcta y la segunda, no.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

flljob said:


> Para los que abominan del uso del subjuntivo:
> 
> Antonio de Guevara:
> No sé cómo lo diga, ni sé cómo lo escriba esto que quiero decir
> 
> Benito Jerónimo de Feijoo:
> … no sé qué fruto importante se saque, sino es que sea por accidente
> 
> Alfonso de Valdés:
> Ahora yo no sé qué fruto pueda venir a la cristiandad de una tan abominable osadía y desacatamiento.
> 
> Calderón de la Barca:
> Que la guardes te encargo, porque aunque yo no sé qué secreto alcance, sé que esta dorada espada encierra misterios grandes…
> 
> Saavedra Fajardo:
> No sé si me atreva a decir que fueran los imperios perpetuos…
> 
> Duque de Rivas:
> No sé qué pueda impedirlo...
> 
> Carlo Borromeo (carta a fray Luis de Granada)
> … no sé que alcance nuestro siglo hombre tan benemérito de la Santa Iglesia, ni a quien más obligación se tenga…
> 
> Fray Luis de Granada:
> Y no sé qué espuela sea más aguda, que decirles ser esta omisión y negligencia suya…
> 
> Además de Cervantes.


A esto me refería con nivel cultural: a quien es asiduo de los clásicos, y a quien lo es de Pérez Reverte, todo ello muy legítimo, ya que _de gustibus non est disputandum_, pero con muy distintas influencias sobre el idiolecto del tal lector, y sobre su nivel de uso de las posibilidades de la lengua, y esto trae como consecuencia que disminuye su capacidad de elección estilística y, por lo tanto, expresiva.


----------



## sna

XiaoRoel said:


> A esto me refería con nivel cultural: a quien es asiduo de los clásicos, y a quien lo es de Pérez Reverte, todo ello muy legítimo, ya que _de gustibus non est disputandum_, pero con muy distintas influencias sobre el idiolecto del tal lector, y sobre su nivel de uso de las posibilidades de la lengua, y esto trae como consecuencia que disminuye su capacidad de elección estilística y, por lo tanto, expresiva.


 
¡Ay mi madre!, ¡qué peligrosa es la pedantería! ....

En España no se usa esa construcción. Si tú crees que es de nivel cultural bajo y con eso duermes tranquilo todos los días, te felicito. Dormir tranquilo es algo bueno.

Me interesa bastante más como se habla en España hoy en día que no como se hacía hace 4 o 5 siglos.

Pero bueno, que allá cada uno. Te felicito por tu gran nivel cultural me has impresionado mucho con la cita en latín.

Ainsss.... lo que hay que ver...


----------



## flljob

sna said:


> ¡Ay mi madre!, ¡qué peligrosa es la pedantería! ....
> 
> En España no se usa esa construcción. Si tú crees que es de nivel cultural bajo y con eso duermes tranquilo todos los días, te felicito. Dormir tranquilo es algo bueno.
> 
> Me interesa bastante más como se habla en España hoy en día que no como se hacía hace 4 o 5 siglos.
> 
> Pero bueno, que allá cada uno. Te felicito por tu gran nivel cultural me has impresionado mucho con la cita en latín.
> 
> Ainsss.... lo que hay que ver...



En Hispanoamércia se usa muchísimo. No son nada _old fashioned_. Algo moderno lo encuentras en la monografía sobre el subjuntivo de Porto Dapena.

Saludos


----------



## sna

Yo no entiendo qué parte no se entiende de lo que digo.
¡¡¡¡Estoy hablando siempre de España!!!!!!!!!!!
Si se usa en otros lados me parece perfecto. Y van ya dos o tres veces que lo digo...


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Bueno, aquí es donde entra nuestra capacidad de abstracción.
> 
> Si cambias _No sé que pueda impedirlo_ a _No sé si pueda impedirlo_ se cambia el sentido, pero no veo por qué la primera sería correcta y la segunda, no.
> 
> Saludos


Hola otra vez: 

Por enésima vez, no digo que sea incorrecto, sino que *en España* suena raro. 

Entonces, tu segunda pregunta; no sé por qué. Pero hay otros ejemplos: 
¿Por qué siempre sigue un indicativo después de "a lo mejor" mientras "quizá(s) + subjuntivo" es muy común? Y, "a lo mejor" significa exactamente lo mismo que "quizá(s)". Y no soy yo quien lo diga. Mira aquí. Tampoco conozco el porqué. Simplemente es así.

Se lo pregunté también a unos amigos españoles nativos (Córdoba, Alicante, Gijón y Barcelona) (lo de "no saber +...) y todos me confirmaron que nunca utilizarían "no saber si + subjuntivo".

Pues, no soy hablante nativo; no me importa un pito si es "no sé si + subjuntivo o indicativo" pero lo que sí me importa es saber cuál construcción se utiliza en qué lugar. Y hasta ahora, la mayoría de los hablantes nativos de España aquí en el foro (también en otros hilos; v. arriba), confirman lo que digo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Acabo de escribir un mensaje que se ha perdido en la virtualidad de la red.
Pero ahora, al ver tu último mensaje, SNA, me parece estupendo que así haya sido.
Vamos a ver:
1. España tiene más zonas lingüísticas que el banquero Botín millones.
2. En España, estado plurinacional y pluriligüístico, _el español_ _no es lengua propia_ en muchas zonas (Galicia, occidente de Asturias, montañas de Asturias, León y Cantabria, occidente del Bierzo, Val do Xálima en Cáceres, Olivença en Badajoz, Valencia, Cataluña, Baleares, Valle de Arán, montaña de Huesca, Norte de Navarra y Euskadi, sino lengua de superestructura y/o de población inmigrante, marcada, por tanto politica y socialmente, cosa que hoy ocupa mucho a la sociolingüística por los problemas de diglosia, bilingüismo y otros que no son tema de estos foros. Además en el castellano de las zonas de los antiguos reinos de León, Navarra y Aragón hay una fuerte acción de sustrato de las lenguas antiguas de esos reinos, astur-leonés, vasco y aragonés.
3. En el ambiente en el que me muevo, todos hablamos con un alto nivel de lengua, somos del mundo académico y literario.
4. Mi edad y mi barba cana me eximen de usar la lengua reducida de la gente joven, que parece una cabecita de las que hacen los jíbaros, en comparación con la real dimensión de la lengua.
5. En un latinista no es raro una cita en latín, y menos una tan tópica y conocida que usan hasta en la prensa.
6. La impertinencia y la acritud no son las mejores compañeras de viaje en un foro naturalemente amable como éste en donde importa ayudar, debatir y compartir, para lo que se necesita una alta dosis de educación o, cuando menos, un tono neutro.
Espero que con esto comprendas que no son alardes de nada: es que yo soy así, me expreso siempre así (hasta en mi círculo íntimo y familiar) y no menosprecio a nadie porque prefiera hablar de otra manera. No juzgo, me limito a explicar la mecánica de los hechos.
Un saludo educado y respetuoso,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Hola otra vez:
> 
> Por enésima vez, no digo que sea incorrecto, sino que *en España* suena raro.
> 
> Entonces, tu segunda pregunta; no sé por qué. Pero hay otros ejemplos:
> ¿Por qué siempre sigue un indicativo después de "a lo mejor" mientras "quizá(s) + subjuntivo" es muy común? Y, "a lo mejor" significa exactamente lo mismo que "quizá(s)". Y no soy yo quien lo diga. Mira aquí. Tampoco conozco el porqué. Simplemente es así.
> 
> Se lo pregunté también a unos amigos españoles nativos (Córdoba, Alicante, Gijón y Barcelona) (lo de "no saber +...) y todos me confirmaron que nunca utilizarían "no saber si + subjuntivo".



De acuerdo con el ejemplo que nos das, no nos queda más que darle la razón, otra vez, a xiaoroel. Es evidente que la preferencia por el uso o no del subjuntivo es por el idiolecto.

*Pues, no soy hablante nativo; no me importa un pito si es "no sé si + subjuntivo o indicativo" pero lo que sí me importa es saber cuál construcción se utiliza en qué lugar. Y hasta ahora, la mayoría de los hablantes nativos de España aquí en el foro (también en otros hilos; v. arriba), confirman lo que digo.*

En cuanto a este comentario tuyo, puedes ver el mensaje *14*. Así que parece que estamos jugando al teléfono descompuesto. Tu duda estaba resuelta desde hace varios mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Zanahoria said:


> Hola!
> 
> _"No sé si pueda"_ se llama una canción
> 
> Es correcto??
> 
> Es que pensé que después de "_no sé si..."_ sigue indicativo...
> 
> O sea; _"No sé si puedo..."_
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Esta es la pregunta original. En ningún momento se nos limitaba a opinar acerca del uso en España. Si hubiera sido así, ni me meto.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

@flljob 
Sí. Pero en el mensaje #4 Zanahoria pregunta si en España se usa el indicativo y en América Latina el subjuntivo. Y es de esto que estamos hablando


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> @flljob
> Sí. Pero en el mensaje #4 Zanahoria pregunta si en España se usa el indicativo y en América Latina el subjuntivo. Y es de esto que estamos hablando



Que fue lo que se contestó en el mensaje *14*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y reiterado, a la luz de mis informaciones sobre España, por *fijolb* en el 31.
Más claro agua, lo que te queda es recabar en todas las zonas lingüísticas de España y, dentro de ellas, en diversos niveles diastráticos, información sobre el uso de la expresión. Para empezar, amigo Petergb, deberías empezar a controlar la prensa local (especialmente viernes, sábado, domingo y lunes, donde se puede encontrar a los escritores locales, entrevistas con gente del país, informaciones sobre todos los temas, actualidad internacional, estatal, regional, comarcal y local, turismo, arte, gastronomía, deportes, etc.).
En esta dirección tienes acceso a muchísimos periódicos en línea de España y América.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Y reiterado, a la luz de mis informaciones sobre España, por *fijolb* en el 31.
> Más claro agua, lo que te queda es recabar en todas las zonas lingüísticas de España y, dentro de ellas, en diversos niveles diastráticos, información sobre el uso de la expresión. Para empezar, amigo Petergb, deberías empezar a controlar la prensa local (especialmente viernes, sábado, domingo y lunes, donde se puede encontrar a los escritores locales, entrevistas con gente del país, informaciones sobre todos los temas, actualidad internacional, estatal, regional, comarcal y local, turismo, arte, gastronomía, deportes, etc.).
> En esta dirección tienes acceso a muchísimos periódicos en línea de España y América.


No lo creo. Gracias por la sugerencia pero lo que me dicen mis amigos y los otros foreros de España en los otros hilos, me basta por el momento 

¿Quizá cuando me jubile?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Te enviaré muestras por privado. Sé que tengo razón. 
No olvides que soy nativo de dos lenguas que aprendí a la vez de niño, español y gallego, nieto de marbellí (con la que pasé mucho tiempo en mi infancia) casé con cántabra y con vallisoletana y pasé mi juventud, por razones políticas recorriendo España, ya que era Secretario de Organización de un sindicato. Todo datos comprobables. Además soy filólogo y profesor de la pública desde hace casi 30 años. 
Creo que mis informaciones te deberían hacer, como mínimo dudar de tu convencimiento, basado en datos tan escasos y sesgados. 
Te prometo enviar datos del uso actual. Comprobarás que hay ejemplos de sobra del uso del subjuntivo que es, por otro lado, tan etimológico (otro dato que te debería hacer reflexionar, la pervivencia de múltiples usos latinoclásicos y latinovulgares en las lenguas hispánicas.


----------



## Lauritamaravilla

He de reconocer que cuando he leído la contestación de XiaoRoel me he sentido aludida. Soy abulense de nacimiento y desde hace siete años madrileña de adopción. Me he puesto a pensar y he llegado a la conclusión de que yo no usaría jamás "no sé si" + presente de subjuntivo (mi nivel cultural me delata) y no he podido evitar sorprenderme cuando he leído que XiaoRoel los usa indistíntamente. Leer las citas de flljob me ha reconfortado porque, la verdad, en estos contextos el subjuntivo me sonaba bien (¡menos mal!¡quizá no esté todo perdido!). Sin embargo hay una cosa en la que pienso que sna tiene razón: dudo que este tiempo verbal pueda encontrarse con frecuencia en citas contemporáneas.


----------



## Lauritamaravilla

indistintamente


----------



## Lauritamaravilla

XiaoRoel:

Mi mensaje lo he enviado sin darme cuenta de que había más mensajes relacionados con el tema en la página 2. Siempre he sentido curiosidad por los temas relativos a la lengua (cuando me surge una duda intento por todos los medios resolverla), por este motivo, si encuentras ejemplos actuales, ¿podrías ponerlos aquí para que los podamos ver todos los demás? Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## flljob

En el mensaje 29, peterdg nos pone un enlace sobre el uso del subjuntivo que hace alguien de Barcelona. ¿En ávila sucede lo mismo?

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> En el mensaje 29, peterdg nos pone un enlace sobre el uso del subjuntivo que hace alguien de Barcelona. ¿En ávila sucede lo mismo?
> 
> Saludos


¡Hola flljob!

Por casualidad participé en otro hilo acerca del uso de "tal vez" con subjuntivo o indicativo. En uno de mis posts, hice referencia a un artículo en otra gramática que pueda interesarte. Puedes leer el post aquí.


----------



## leticiam85

Hola!. Tanto "no se si pueda" como "no se si puedo" son utilizados indiferentemente.
En Argentina se dice "no se si puedo", pero conozco lugares donde se utiliza la otra versión. Es un tema de dialecto. Ambas expresiones son correctas, a mi parecer.
Saludos!


----------



## Vicario

Mi profesora de español me ha dicho que el subjuntivo del presente no se usa nunca con 'si'.  En inglés=if I were rich=si yo fuera rico (pasado).


----------



## leticiam85

Con expresiones y verbos que indican posibilidad, más o menos remota, parece ser necesario el uso del subjuntivo: 
-_Es posible que vengan._ Si llegaran a tiempo, podríamos ir al cine. 
-Probablemente vienen /vengan 

Muchos de los ejemplos pueden construirse con el verbo _*ser*_ más adjetivo o frase nominal de posibilidad: 

_Es posible, probable, factible, una posibilidad, improbable_, etc.; o van introducidos por un *adverbio* _posiblemente, probablemente_, o por una *locución* _puede que, puede ser que, tal vez..._

También se pueden incluir las oraciones condicionales irreales: 
*tipo II*: _*Si* hiciera calor, irían al parque a jugar_ y del *tipo III*: _*Si* hubiera hecho calor, habrían ido al club a nadar._ 
Y también el uso de subjuntivo introducido por llamada *locución irreal como si* que sólo permite el imperfecto y el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo: _Lo dijo como si se lo creyera /hubiera creído._

Saludos!


----------



## Cyberia

En español tenemos la fortuna de tener una inmensidad territorial y cultural que resultan imposibles de constreñir dentro de reglas gramaticales tan estrictas. Creo que lo anterior quedó plenamente expuesto mediante tan diversas opiniones.
   Sólo remarco, no considero que el uso o no del subjuntivo, en el presente caso, se relacione con "nivel cultural", "dialectos", "idiolectos", "abominaciones" u "old-fashioned (style)"; para ser sincero, todos estos calificativos suenan a etnocentrismo si no se sustentan en un hecho: la lengua es una acto que se materializa mediante el habla, por lo que tiene una escencia "viva". Ninguna región hispanoparlante tiene el monopolio de la gramática y eso es, precisamente, lo que da mayor color a nuestra lengua materna. 
   Saludos.


----------



## leticiam85

Totalmente de acuerdo, pero discrepo con vos al decir que acá se habló de discriminación.
Sólamente se ha opinado basándonos en el conocimiento que cada uno de los foristas tiene de la lengua, nada más. Al decir que el uso de una frase/palabra es más o menos usada según la región donde se hable, no estamos dándole poder a la discriminación, por el contrario, estamos promoviendo DIVERSIDAD.
Si en un post en inglés, alguien pregunta cómo se dice ASCENSOR/ELEVADOR, al decir que en EEUU se dice ELEVATOR, mientras que en UK se dice LIFT, nadie está discriminando.

Como vos bien dijiste, tenemos la suerte de hablar una lengua maravillosa, hablada en cantidad de países, y que cada vez más adeptos gana. Felicitaciones a aquellos que estudian mi lengua natal, y a aquellos que estudian cualquier otro idioma, la posibilidad de comunicarnos en diferentes idiomas nos acerca como seres humanos.
Brindo por eso!


----------



## krishnagagne

Lo que recuerdo de mis cursos de espanol es que cuando se pone un subjuntivo despues de "no se si", es para exprimar un duda mas grande que si fuera un presente. Entonces, por ejemplo, uno podria decir: no se si pueda ir a la luna, porque es muy improbable.  Al contrario, uno podria decir: no se si puedo ir de vacaciones la semana proxima, porque es mucho mas probable, aunque al final, la persona no va de vacaciones. No se si es claro??


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> No sé si pueda tiene un valor de futuro. No sé si pueda ir mañana. No sé si pueda pasar el examen. No sé si pase el examen. En este caso, en España se usa el futuro. No sé si podré ir mañana, etc.



Totalmente de acuerdo. En este contexto, en España, 'no sé si pueda' es correcto también, según he aprendido en otros hilos, pero no es lo normal en el habla cotidiana. De hecho mucha gente lo considerará incorrecto de tan raro que es.


----------



## Pinairun

Me pregunto si el uso del presente de subjuntivo se utiliza también cuando el sujeto de la oración que inicia "si" es otro que "yo".

No sé *si podáis/puedan* preparar el trabajo para esta tarde, pero debéis/deben intentarlo.
No sé *si podamos* comenzar a cenar, todavía no han llegado todos.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Me pregunto si el uso del presente de subjuntivo se utiliza también cuando el sujeto de la oración que inicia "si" es otro que "yo".
> 
> No sé *si podáis/puedan* preparar el trabajo para esta tarde, pero debéis/deben intentarlo.
> No sé *si podamos* comenzar a cenar, todavía no han llegado todos.



Sí.
No sé si podamos comenzar a cenar...
No sé si pued*as* pasar el examen. No has estudiado.


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Sí.
> No sé si podamos comenzar a cenar...
> No sé si pued*as* pasar el examen. No has estudiado.


 

Gracias por tu respuesta, flljob.
Por aquí usaríamos el presente o futuro de indicativo:
No sé si podremos comenzar...
No sé si podréis pasar...

Saludos


----------



## chipotle

José Feliciano en la canción "Sabor a mí":  No sé si tenga amor la eternidad...


----------



## juan082937

Zanahoria said:


> Hola!
> 
> _"No sé si pueda"_ se llama una canción
> 
> Es correcto??
> 
> Ambos modos el indicativo y el subjuntivo son correctos, se usa el indicativo para indicar más compromiso
> Es que pensé que después de "_no sé si..."_ sigue indicativo...
> 
> O sea; _"No sé si puedo..."_
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Ambos modos son correctos, sólo varía su compromiso con poder hacer algo; el subjuntivo se usa para indicar la falta de compromiso de hacer algo y el indicativo su compromiso de hacer algo.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.


A mí no me suena ajena la opción con subjuntivo _"no sé si pued*a*"_ cuando de lo que se trata es de transmitir posibilidad más remota. Para que se dé el contexto que apoye su uso, factores como los que apunta Flljob y Pinairun son importantes: más hacia el futuro y decirlo sobre otra persona, distinta al hablante, de quien es más difícil conocer sus _posibilidades_.

Como dato de interés al respecto de su uso en concreto en España, decir que sorprendentemente en el CREA parece no haber ningún resultado recuperable de "no sé si pueda", tampoco de fuera de España. Sí hay muchos resultados en Google aunque el número de resultados oscila mucho conforme nos movemos por las páginas y además muchos están afectados por factores que recomendarían descartarlos; no obstante, un número suficiente como para afirmar que el caso subjuntivo se da en España en la actualidad y no necesariamente en lenguaje de registro elevado:

"*No sé si pueda*", Páginas de España, Foros de debate. 268 resultados comprobados*.

Y más del siguiente caso que creo que los españoles con dudas van a aceptar mejor:

"*No sé si se pueda*", Páginas de España, Foros de debate. 334 resultados comprobados*.

Otra opción que creo dirige mejor hacia resultados propios de España:

"*No sé si puedas*" (tú), Páginas de España, Foros de debate. 90 resultados comprobados*. 

Como contraste incluyo una opción en indicativo:

"*No sé si se puede*", Páginas de España, Foros de debate. 365 resultados comprobados*. 

 *.- Comprobados significa que he pasado páginas hasta agotar los resultados, ya que los resultados iniciales, que al parecer se obtienen por extrapolación, son decenas  de miles.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Este hilo es un poco largo pero muy interesante.

Mi resumen: _no sé si + subjuntivo_ es correcto. No se usa en todas partes.

Mi uso: en mi zona, o por lo menos en mi queli, no se utiliza. Sonaría muy extraña una frase como "No sé si pueda ..."; normalmente usaría lo que apuntó Pina en el comentario #52. Puede que lo llegara a usar en un escrito determinado, pero nunca de manera coloquial.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juandiego

alebeau said:


> No sé si _puedo_ . . . = I don't know _if_ I can . . .
> 
> No sé si _pueda_ . . . = I don't know _whether (or not) _ I can . . .
> 
> Keep in mind that 'pueda' emphasizes more doubt in Spanish as 'whether' emphasizes more doubt in English.


Hi, AL.

That focus is very interesting and I tend to agree because the Spanish subjunctive often connotes a contrast with respect to the contrary hypothesis. However,...
EDIT:
what the subjunctive does (and connotes) is to consider the stated hypothesis as true and dismiss the contrary hypothesis.


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> That's very interesting and I tend to agree because the Spanish subjunctive often connotes a contrast with respect to the contrary hypothesis.



Juan, sorry to insist (even though I suppose this is just a grammar comment). I think that we should bear in mind that there are many native speakers who would never use the subjunctive in this case _anyway_.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Juan, sorry to insist (even though I suppose this is just a grammar comment). I think that we should bear in mind that there are *many native speakers who would never use the subjunctive* in this case _anyway_.


Hola Blasita.
There's no need to apologize. Everyone's opinion is welcome.

Well, I'm afraid that, at least, some more native speakers actually use the subjunctive case. We, here in Spain, are far from being most of the Spanish language users.

Anyway, that's precisely one of the contexts I perceive as more open to the subjunctive case in my mind: when it's about an opposition to a contrary case, which, in addition, is a characteristic of the subjunctive in other circumstances as in relative clauses. For example:
_Sé que esto se puede hacer así aunque *no sé si se pueda* hacer también de otra manera_.

  Si tengo tiempo esta tarde, analizaré casos particulares de los resultados de Google que enlacé antes porque una primera vista rápida me hace pensar que muchos de ellos no son de españoles aunque sean de páginas domiciliadas en España según San Google.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## juandiego

juandiego said:


> [...] y además muchos están afectados por factores que recomendarían descartarlos; no obstante, un número suficiente como para afirmar que el caso subjuntivo se da en España en la actualidad y no necesariamente en lenguaje de registro elevado:
> 
> "*No sé si se pueda*", Páginas de España, Foros de debate. 334 resultados comprobados*.
> "*No sé si se puede*", Páginas de España, Foros de debate. 416 resultados comprobados* y actualizados.



Tras haber analizado unos 100 casos de cada una de estas dos opciones he de decir que, pese a tratarse de páginas de España, como el 92.5% de los casos de subjuntivo de esos resultados no son de españoles sino de otros hispanohablantes. Al contrario, como el 95% de los casos de indicativo sí son de españoles. De aquí se debe concluir que la opción con el subjuntivo es muy poco usual en España y, con precaución por el poco número de ejemplos analizados, de registro más elevado.


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> Well, I'm afraid that, at least, some more native speakers actually use the subjunctive case. We, here in Spain, are far from being most of the Spanish language users.


 Juan, thank you for your reply. I just tried to sum up the whole thing (just in case someone would find it helpful; this is a long thread) and state that there are different usages, that's all.  As Peter has been trying to say in this thread, I think that in Spain most speakers will never use the subjunctive here.


juandiego said:


> For example: _Sé que esto se puede hacer así aunque *no sé si se pueda* hacer también de otra manera_.


 Sorry, Juan, I would never use this verb form in this case but, for example: _no sé si_ _se_ _*podría* hacer de otra manera_.

Muchas gracias, Juan, por tus comentarios y por tu esfuerzo en recopilar estadísticas y fuentes. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## elprofe

Por aquí otro que nunca ha usado "pueda" después de "no sé si"  Estoy seguro de que me mirarían raro si lo usase...
Las veces que lo he visto han sido todas en este foro por usuarios de Latino América...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Y por este gallego que esto escribe.


----------



## juan082937

Hola JuanDiego :
El uso del subjuntivo es a veces difícil pero hay construcciones en que la duda, la posibilidad o la falta de compromiso del hablante con una afirmación o negación se debe usar para connotar esa falta de seguridad, sin olvidar el origen del *imperfecto de subjuntivo *en el pluscuamperfecto de *indicativo *y no desconocer que los límites de los tiempos del subjuntivo no son tan precisos como los del modo indicativo. No todas las veces indican no-realidad como :
*El hecho de que yo sea abogado no me disculpa escuchar a otros no tan avezados en esta especialidad,
y yo soy abogado.
El pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo amara se puede usar para pasado, presente o futuro sin problemas
Mañana quiero hablar contigo
Mañana quisiera hablar contigo
Mañana hablaré contigo
Mañana voy a hablar contigo a las siete.
Así el pretérito simple  de indicativo puede implicar posibilidad, duda , no factual.
Yo pude ir a la reunión y no fui, y es modo indicativo.

El aspecto subjetivo del hablante es un impulsador del uso del subjuntivo, y es modo vital y muy interesante en la lengua castellana.
Estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis de esas dos oraciones que para mi son ambas correctas y vitales en latinoamérica.

*


----------



## juan082937

También se pueden usar las siguientes formas :
No sé si se *pudiera* hacer de otra forma
No se si se *podrá* hacer de otra forma
No sé si se *pueda* hacer de otra forma
No sé si se *puede* hacer de otra forma
No sé si se *podría* hacer de otra forma


----------

